# Can dbol make you feel ill?



## warpig1957 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm 2 weeks into a dbol cycle doing 50mg a day and for the last few days I've been feeling really rough, headaches, feeling hot, heart pounding, really tired, just generally feel s**t. Do you think it could be the dbol?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sounds like coincidence mate rather than the dbol as i've not ever heard of sides like that before.

Plenty of bugs seem to be going around at the moment. What lab is the Dbol mate?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Blood pressure mate?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

im ill as fxck at the mine mate, quite alot of my mates are too, bad headaches, sore joints in shoulders/aches, massivly sore throat/breathing

Think its just a co-inky-dink tbh mate


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

Dbol can raise you blood pressure. Are you drinking enough water? And by enough i mean for an elephant!


----------



## warpig1957 (Oct 26, 2011)

The dbol is Chem-tec 10mg and yes forgot to mention it but I've been getting terrible heartburn as well. Thanks for the replies, wasn't sure whether to stop the cycle or keep going.


----------



## warpig1957 (Oct 26, 2011)

I've seen a lot of posts saying drink a gallon of water but never seen anyone explain why, if you drink loads you just pee it straight out again so I don't see how it helps. I bow to your greater knowledge on here cos I'm a total newbie but I like to know why I'm doing something rather than just doing it because somebody said so. Anyway, glad to know it's probably not the dbol to blame. Cheers lads.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

warpig1957 said:


> I've seen a lot of posts saying drink a gallon of water but never seen anyone explain why, if you drink loads you just pee it straight out again so I don't see how it helps. I bow to your greater knowledge on here cos I'm a total newbie but I like to know why I'm doing something rather than just doing it because somebody said so. Anyway, glad to know it's probably not the dbol to blame. Cheers lads.


you're bodys alot more active - Massivly shortened science

you need to keep hydrated, more so then ever, so drink gallons


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

warpig1957 said:


> I've seen a lot of posts saying drink a gallon of water but never seen anyone explain why, if you drink loads you just pee it straight out again so I don't see how it helps. I bow to your greater knowledge on here cos I'm a total newbie but I like to know why I'm doing something rather than just doing it because somebody said so. Anyway, glad to know it's probably not the dbol to blame. Cheers lads.


Believe it or not if you drink plenty of water your body is less inclined to retain it. Less water = less bloat


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Blood pressure mate?


Yeah whats the BP and water retention like?


----------



## warpig1957 (Oct 26, 2011)

TaintedSoul said:


> Yeah whats the BP and water retention like?


No idea what my BP is and as for water retention I don't seem to be getting any gains at all from the dbol


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

Aswell as what they said above, its also very toxic on the liver. More water is needed to keep your system flushed.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

warpig1957 said:


> No idea what my BP is and as for water retention I don't seem to be getting any gains at all from the dbol


No gains after 2 weeks on 50mg a day??

Id double check your Dbol pal


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

i get a general feeling of **** on any oral cycle esp after 2/3 weeks

try a high dose of M1T that will fck ur insides and raise all values like never before and ime more than dbol/oxy's

agree wi all of the above posts - and with will-uk u should be seeing gains after 2 weeks/or certainly know + feel its kicking in


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

will-uk said:


> No gains after 2 weeks on 50mg a day??
> 
> Id double check your Dbol pal


I'd question if it is legit too mate at that dose. After a week on 40mg of PC I was getting back pumps, shin pumps and strength increases as well as a pound or two on the scales.

Hate to say it but I used chem tech oil earlier this year and it was sh1te, laughed it off and switched to PC and alll is well again.


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

Let me guess, Blue Hearts?

I just sent a batch back to my guy after reading a load of floating round that are faked. On closer inspection they were thinner and a lighter blue than the old ones i had. Id check your source mate.


----------



## warpig1957 (Oct 26, 2011)

Anyone ever heard of Chem-tec dbol, tried Googling it but found nothing of any use


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

warpig1957 said:


> The dbol is Chem-tec 10mg and yes forgot to mention it but I've been getting terrible heartburn as well. Thanks for the replies, wasn't sure whether to stop the cycle or keep going.





Reaper 2X3 said:


> Let me guess, Blue Hearts?
> 
> I just sent a batch back to my guy after reading a load of floating round that are faked. On closer inspection they were thinner and a lighter blue than the old ones i had. Id check your source mate.


He's using chem tech not blue hearts.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

warpig1957 said:


> I've seen a lot of posts saying drink a gallon of water but never seen anyone explain why


They do it because this guy recommends it.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

warpig1957 said:


> I've seen a lot of posts saying drink a gallon of water but never seen anyone explain why, if you drink loads you just pee it straight out again so I don't see how it helps. I bow to your greater knowledge on here cos I'm a total newbie but I like to know why I'm doing something rather than just doing it because somebody said so. Anyway, glad to know it's probably not the dbol to blame. Cheers lads.


You don't need to drink loads of water. It's bro science bull****. All it does is put more strain on your kidneys.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> You don't need to drink loads of water. It's bro science bull****. All it does is put more strain on your kidneys.


Indeed.

Enough to keep hydrated without peeing every 5 mins

Too much will flush electrolytes from you causing cramps etc


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

The 17 alpha-alkylated properties of methanedienone does make it liver toxic

What I find is when Im on dbol my **** is darker. And i drink a lot of water anyway. So when on I up the amount of water to comabt it. Bro science maybe, but im sticking with this one.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

warpig1957 said:


> Hey guys, I'm 2 weeks into a dbol cycle doing 50mg a day and for the last few days I've been feeling really rough, headaches, feeling hot, heart pounding, really tired, just generally feel s**t. Do you think it could be the dbol?


Mos def.

I had this all the fckin time.

And when your balls are half the size they used to be and you wake up first thing in the morning with the testosterone levels of a 12 year old girl and you gotta do heavy labouring it's not very pleasant lol.

I found after a few hours of taking my first set of d bol tabs in the morning, I believe due to it's short half life it starts to leave your system very quickly and I gradually felt more and more shyt.

Horrible stuff IMO for myself. Others rave about it.


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

I did get a Liver test last year when i was running Dbol for a nail problem i had. The doc wanted to give me a tablet but it was very liver toxic so she was advising me not to drink a month before etc. Anyway, she put me through a full urine and blood test as its all private where i live so cost is no issue. Came back my liver enzymes were high. At the time i was training for a competition so my trianing was peak and my diet was as close to perfect as i could go, which also meant i hadnt drunk booze for weeks. Anyway, the only thing i could put that down to was Dbol.

So ive had tests while on and it proved to me that it was toxic enough on my liver. Doc asked me straight if i took performance enhancers or steroids, denied it of course but stopped taking Dbol while i took the medication she gave me.


----------

